# How far away should you stand with your driver?



## thelank1985 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been working on curing my over the top swing, my irons are now pretty good compared to what they were . 

my new problem is I can't seem to hit my driver, someone said I was too close forcing me to push the club out and someone else has said I tend to stand too far away. I feel more comfortable further away as I don't feel crunched up.

what do you guys think?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 16, 2012)

Stand tall, place your hands around your hips (NOT WAIST) and bend forward from there keeping a straight back (called the "athletic position". Keep your weight evenly spread across your feet, favouring your toes a little (60/40 IIRC)

Drop your hands down naturally and thats where your hands should be, it will be about a hands width from your belt buckle.

Just pop a club in and that should be it. 

From this position you can turn well without having the old "flying elbow" and keep that right elbow (for right handers) close to your body and maintain the "triangle"


----------



## thelank1985 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks ScienceBoy I had to think for a minuet about where my hips were!! its been a long day .

What should start my swing when I start with my shoulders I seem to then collapse my left leg am I turning on the wrong plane maybe?


----------



## DaveM (Mar 16, 2012)

Start the take away turning the whole body in one piece. Starting with just the shoulders will loose power.

SB is right. But remember it also depends on your hight. The shorter you are for a given shaft length the further your hands will be from your thighs and vice-versa. I'm only 5'6" so with the driver the gap is about 8/9".


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 16, 2012)

DaveM said:



			]I'm only 5'6" so with the driver the gap is about 8/9".
		
Click to expand...

 If you got your driver shaft shortend you would loose distance but gain accuracy as you will find it easier to return the club head square on the correct plane.

You are spot on with the takeaway, this video JustOne found is fast becoming a favourite of mine as it matches exactly how I was swinging last summer but put in a slightly different way to the way my pro did.

[video=youtube;_JES-8I-VAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_JES-8I-VAk[/video]


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a great vid!


----------



## Mick47 (Mar 16, 2012)

Evesdad said:



			That is a great vid!
		
Click to expand...

Agree, thanks for posting


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 16, 2012)

We have a new 'method' then - the three step swing (up, around, down!). 

Actually, that's how the swing was described to me in 2002!

Shame the vid didn't offer any 'solutions'!


----------



## DaveM (Mar 16, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			If you got your driver shaft shortend you would loose distance but gain accuracy as you will find it easier to return the club head square on the correct plane.
		
Click to expand...

No need to, return the club head square as it is. If anything would like a bit more distance.


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 17, 2012)

I find that I just let my arms hang naturally and shuffle forward or back until the ball is in the middle helps me. Abit of trial and error at the range.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 17, 2012)

This video from Mark Crossfield is good on posture: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Py9jNZxbiU


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 18, 2012)

I would recommend any of these videos for people to watch.


----------



## thelank1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks guys these videos are great I took some of these tips to the course the weekend and had a very consistent weekend


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 19, 2012)

just watched the golf fix video, will try that out wednesday for sure


----------

